# S. Rhombeus



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Don't think I've posted updated pics of him in a long time. I've gotten lazy lately on his diet so his coloring has dulled down considerably. Gonna change that here real soon.















View attachment 204678








View attachment 204680


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

wow he keeps growing, he's gotten bigger nice rhom man


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice rhom tank looks nice to


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Very nice setup


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

.....thanks for sharing!...


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

Lookin good


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Awesome fish and setup, I always love a decent planted tank. Can you give us the specs on the tank and components?


----------



## rhom45i (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice rhom man







.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice Rhom, beautiful fins and color!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

TRIG said:


> Awesome fish and setup, I always love a decent planted tank. Can you give us the specs on the tank and components?


Thanks everyone!

I purchased this one from Alex about three and half years ago at about 5". He was collected in Guyana and currently measures about 8.5". Maybe closer to 9". 
I used to have him on a very well varied diet but issues happened outside of fishkeeping and I guess you could say his diet lost my attention. For basically that last 6 months, I've been feeding solely smelt.

Tank is a Marineland 75 gallon
Lighting is a Catalina Aquarium 3x54 watt T5HO fixture running one Aqua Glo, one Life Glo and one 10,000K bulb I don't remember the manufacturer. 
Substrate is Seachem Flourite
Filter is a Ehiem 2217 canister
Water movement - Hydor Koralia 4
Plants are dosed with dry ferts of Potassium Phosphate and Plantex CSM from aquariumferilizer.com. Liquid ferts is just a substitute for Flourish Excel called Cidex.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking rhom


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Beautiful Rhom !!!!!


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Ya he's beautiful indeed!! And you got some amazing growth out of him which is very insperatinal especially since I have the same tank size and filter.

As for feeding, I'm curious can you elaborate on what his varied diet consisted of?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

VinceC_69 said:


> As for feeding, I'm curious can you elaborate on what his varied diet consisted of?


I always felt blessed with this particular rhombeus for the reason that it was easy to get him off live when I received him and he always took new foods that I offed relatively easy. 
When I was really focused on varying his diet he was eating Tilapia fillet squares, catfish, whole silversides, whole shell-on shrimp, squid, Hikari Krill, occasionally earthworms and really occasionally venison. Once a month I would purchase a dozen live ghost shrimp, those and the earthworms makes up all of his live food diet. 
Understandably my wife after a while got pretty pissed because I was packing our freezer in our kitchen a quarter of the way full with rhom food. If you ask me there's really no need for that amount of items.

I'll probably go with the Tilapia, shell on shrimp, siversides (or gut loaded smelt), and possibly the Krill. I'll also continue with the monthly offerings of Ghost Shrimp.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

^^ I had a freezer cleanout the other day.... my lady was like "come over here and tell me what I can trash, and what to keep"... I never knew I had soooo much P food in the damn freezer!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

:coolpics2:Nice rhom and tank!


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

freakin awesome dude.....


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

love the colour and his setup is killer, good job


----------

